# Stena offer code harwich?



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi all ,anybody know of a current offer code for harwich to the hook of holland ? Thanks in advance Gary


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi,

Sorry, no.

But we pay with Tesco vouchers (deals)!

Any use?

TM


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

There's a 10% discount and some other offers in the subscribers discount forum.....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1341811.html#1341811

Pete


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

http://www.tesco.com/clubcard/deals/product.aspx?R=167


----------

